# old fluorescent



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice. My school has some that are similar. Looks new.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Back in the day when it took 2 guys to hold it up, to screw it to the ceiling. 
Not like the tin foil fixtures are made from today


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

That's actually pretty beautiful. I like it.:thumbup:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

nice work on a classy piece!
theres probably a lot of customers who would look for people who can refurbish retro fixtures.
could be a lucrative business:thumbup:


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

A lot are still in institutional use. I have seen them with actual glass lenses still in them. Heavy suckers.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That thing is rad.


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

Why don't they make them all look cool?! Oh right... Money


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice. Bet it doesn't have any unfolded edges waiting to slice you either.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

An actual stylish and good looking fluorescent light fixture. Makes you look at the crap manufactures make today with disdain. 
ALSO 
Great job restoring it :thumbsup:


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

bobbarker said:


> An actual stylish and good looking fluorescent light fixture. Makes you look at the crap manufactures make today with disdain.
> ALSO
> Great job restoring it :thumbsup:




The Revival , You will see more rebuilds in the future ...

So save all the xtra parts in fix boxes and matching paint .Lenses .

You will need a bigger Barn .



Nice Job

Don


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I collect old electrical fixtures (incandescent) so I joined a forum and a Facebook group. I am amazed how many people are collecting Florescent fixtures. Many are even restoring them to preheat starter and ballast! I have some old ones in the basement and I converted them to LED. Probably hurt there value.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/VintageElectricLighting/


----------



## sparkbangbuzz (Aug 25, 2013)

Very nice looking fixture. Glad to see it saved and appreciated too much of this stuff gets sent off for scrap.

I've got some shop light style reflector fixtures from the 40's and there is no comparison to new stuff, Stuff back then was well built and meant to last the lights i have are all original, ballasts are dated late 1947! Still working great after almost 70 years!

Hopefully you didn't trash working ballasts for the T8 conversion, I like the T8's and all but the electronic gear just doesn't compare to magnetic as far as reliability. Plus with a set of tri-phoshor T12's on good full power ballasts they are much brighter then the T8's. Maybe not as easy on the electric meter though...

I for one love old preheat and early rapid start gear. And I am one of those people collecting them.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice  Great job on the restoration :thumbsup:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

it's too good to hang in your garage !


----------

